

Book about Launching and Running a Web Application - garrettdimon
http://startingandsustaining.com

======
jamesdeer
I've just skimmed through a preview copy. If you are running, or thinking
about starting a SaaS business, it's a must read!

Awesome job Garrett :)

------
Geee
Your call to action could be more prominent (I didn't notice it at all at
first, then went looking for it).

------
13rules
Loved the presentation and looking forward to the book. Appreciate you taking
the time away from your business to do this — it's nice to get an honest feel
for how someone else has done it, mistakes made, and successes achieved.

We need to share more like this among entrepreneurs — the Marc Andreessen
quote about the entrepreneurial roller coaster of euphoria and doom is _spot
on_.

------
nathanbarry
I read through the slide deck yesterday and loved it. There is a lot of good
information in there. The personal touch makes it especially good.

------
t0
Love the presentation

------
pknerd
Waiting for it! Thanks for our last email conversation!

------
KenL
Excellent deck.

------
danso
Nicely done, though it's more focused on launching a "web
service/business"...yes, it's a business that consists of a web application,
but the term in the title makes me think of it being a technical guide.

One of the things that would be useful, for technical and non-technical
founders, is a nitty-gritty checklist of all the things you have to think
about when launching a web app. Everything from deciding on the framework, the
database, the schema, to having a favicon, og-meta tags, non-Javascript
degradability, and setting up Google Analytics and Webmaster.

~~~
garrettdimon
Thanks for the feedback. That's definitely part of the plan. While I'm not
quite sure just how detailed it's going to get, I've started on a one-page
checklist of the items that I talk about in the book.

